# Waterman OREO algorithms



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello,
In the past week, I have been genning waterman algorithms to solve the *O*rientation of the last *R* edge and *E*dge *O*rientation 
These algs are most useful in simplified waterman.
Here they are, there are 31 algs: https://docs.google.com/document/d/124HnNsboCoelm9NAjVi68JFgRFqrzp-WtRJNuTd7FOg/edit?usp=sharing


----------

